# Anyone heard some of Paul Washer's sermons



## Shane (Nov 2, 2006)

I have recently heard some of Paul Washers sermons. Have any of you got any comments on him. Although he is not really an expositonal preacher, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to him and what he preaches seems to be very valid for today.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Shane,

Here is a thread that is currently active discussing one particular message he preached.


----------

